# Zombina and the Skeletones - Charnel House Rock



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I am! In fact, I thought this thread was going to announce that the new album was already released. Oh well, at least there's a sample (along with their newest free download) to tide me over until March.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

I found their Halloween Party Classics EP last year and added it to the Halloween rotation. Not too crazy about Teenage Caveman. Hope the new release leans toward the former...


----------



## Graveyard Calling (Jul 17, 2013)

Check out another one of the tracks from the album on our free compilation  http://graveyardcalling.bandcamp.com/album/fresh-from-the-morgue


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

love this band!!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Has anyone else checked out the album yet? I listened to it on Bandcamp and loved every minute of it.


----------

